# 2009 UK Motorhome & Caravan Spring Fair



## Russwell

Hi everyone,

Just thought I'd let you now the date for next year's 'UK Motorhome & Caravan Spring Fair' at Newark Showground, it's Saturday 28th & Sunday 29th March 2009.

Full event details can be found at www.ukspringfair.co.uk

Would love to see you all there once again!


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Russ

We have got the dates listed in our rally staff room just haven't got round to listing it on the rally page yet but don't worry we will be there the cup will be coming back home :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

I see we have 10 on the list now for Newark  we do have plenty of room for a few more though :lol: so come on get your names down for a smashing weekend next March.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

I know its not till March folks but you can still book now for this show :lol: we ain't going to get the cup back at this rate 8O 



Jacquie


----------



## Snelly

Yes Jaq is right.... get yourselves down, lets get our cup back!!

We will be there, although I believe in an official capacity this year.


----------



## LadyJ

You can still camp with us Shane we don't mind :lol: everybody welcome even the workers :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## moblee

Win our cup back :!: 
WHO won last year :?: 
Is it a name we don't mention :?:


----------



## LadyJ

Shhhhhhhhh Phill it was that funny lot :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## moblee

Ooh,Me & my potty mouth :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

12 on the list now for Newark could still do with a few more though :lol: 




Jacquie


----------



## bobandjane

Hi Jacquie, before we put our names on this one, I was looking for Peterborough Show, are you not going next year, or will that go on the Rally List soon, if so we will hang on for that, its better for us. We like the April Showers. :lol: Thanks Bob.


----------



## LadyJ

bobandjane said:


> Hi Jacquie, before we put our names on this one, I was looking for Peterborough Show, are you not going next year, or will that go on the Rally List soon, if so we will hang on for that, its better for us. We like the April Showers. :lol: Thanks Bob.


Hi Bob

When Warners decided to let us have there list of dates for next year we will be adding them to the rally list, you can come to both though :lol: Newark is not so big but the organiser's are all very friendly and we do get a decent pitch at Newark. 

Jacquie


----------



## bobandjane

Hi Jacquie at the moment we will hang on for Peterborough, but you never know, we may do both. I will tell you near the time. Many Thanks Bob.


----------



## clianthus

Hi Bob

I will put details of Peterborough show in the rally section as soon as I have confirmation of dates and prices from Warners. I have e-mailed them asking for them as soon as possible, this was their reply:

"The club reservation forms should hopefully be with you by the end of November, we are still waiting for dates to be confirmed. I will get them to you as soon as I can."

So just keep your eye on the rally section.


----------



## bobandjane

Thanks Jen.  Bob.


----------



## badger

Jacquie

I have put my name on the list, can you put slverfox1 down too as I think he still has problems getting on here.

Ta


----------



## LadyJ

Ok Badger silverfox1 added to the list  


Anymore coming?


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

I see we have 19 on the list now  but we could still do with quite a few more please coming :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi Jac

21 on the list now, I think you are getting there Jac :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

clianthus said:


> Hi Jac
> 
> 21 on the list now, I think you are getting there Jac :lol:


22 Now Jen so we are even with the other lot  but we still need a few more coming so come on you lot get adding your names to the rally list :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

24 on the list now  we are in the lead :lol: but could still do with a few more of you attending please. 

Have those on the list booked yet as there are a lot not confirmed  



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Is nobody speaking to me on here :roll: 8O :lol: 

Come on you lot we want to win the cup back don't we :?: 


Jacquie


----------



## moblee

Is nobody speaking to me on here 

No you've been sent to Coventry,only a short trip for you, :lol: :lol: 

We are unable to confirm at the mo but we will be come'ing,isn't there 4 months yet jacquie ?.


----------



## lucy2

*spring fair*

come on you lot, book now with MHF pay the organisers later it makes sense.


----------



## LadyJ

moblee said:


> Is nobody speaking to me on here
> 
> No you've been sent to Coventry,only a short trip for you, :lol: :lol:
> 
> We are unable to confirm at the mo but we will be come'ing,isn't there 4 months yet jacquie ?.


Oh I like Coventry :lol:

Yes 4 months Phil it can take longer to get folks booking though, the sooner we start shouting the more chance we have of folks actually coming :lol: instead of leaving it till the last minuet which is what usually happens 8O and then me lists get all burgered up 

Jacquie


----------



## moblee

Fair enough jacquie you know the score better than I do :!: 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=176


----------



## LadyJ

I'm trying Phil, I know I'm very trying :lol: 


Still plenty of room folks and we always get a good pitch at Newark we didn't float out last year as some did :roll: :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## prof20

Hello from me 'n Fran. Just made provisional reservation. See you all there.


----------



## LadyJ

prof20 said:


> Hello from me 'n Fran. Just made provisional reservation. See you all there.


Hello to you and Fran glad you are joining us at Newark

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All


Just to let you know that if you book before 31st January 2009 with Event Developments for Newark then you will get a £5 discount but you have to ASK for it when booking if you don't ask you don't get it :lol: 

So can you all get booking fast before Russ changes his mind :lol: 

When you have booked with Event Developments please confirm yourselves on the rally list or if you cannot then please let us know and we will confirm you.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Has anybody booked with Event Developments recently? £5 discount if you ask for it before 31st Jan 2009


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you kkclassic Kevin & Tracy for letting me know you have booked to camp with us at Newark and welcome to MHF from the rally team.

Any more of you unconfirmed on the list booked yet?


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Just to remind you all if you book before 31st Jan you can claim a £5 discount as long as you ask for it.




Jacquie


----------



## badger

would this be in addition to any other MHF discount??


----------



## LadyJ

badger said:


> would this be in addition to any other MHF discount??


No Badger that is the only discount your going to get so get booking fast :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Anybody booked recently ? still an awful lot unconfirmed on the rally list  

I know we got another 3 months yet but if you want the discount you have to book before 31st January folks and a fiver is a lot better than nothing.




Jacquie


----------



## shackman

We booked yesterday. This will be our first MHF Rally so we look forward to meeting y'all. 

Does anyone know if this is the type of show where exhibitors will fit directly to your motorhome?

Ian & Margaret


----------



## LadyJ

shackman said:


> We booked yesterday. This will be our first MHF Rally so we look forward to meeting y'all.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is the type of show where exhibitors will fit directly to your motorhome?
> 
> Ian & Margaret


Hi Ian & Margaret

I have confirmed you on the rally list thanks for letting us know you have booked now.

As to fitting at the show it all depends on what you want fitting really, but yes things can be fitted like awnings, gaslow, etc. I would contact the company and ask if they will fit what it is you want while at the show.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Still time for more of you to come and join us at Newark you have till 31st January to book with Event Developments to get the £5 discount.


Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie

We've just booked and confirmed  

This will be our first Newark show, so please be gentle with us :? 

Gerald


----------



## Tucano

I will be at the show nosing around on one of the days, any objections to me making myself known to you lot.
I was at Pickering last year and intended to introduce myself then but on approaching the MHF site I was given some funny looks so turned tail and left.
Maybe if I approached in a funny hat :roll: naked :roll: :roll: I would be more welcome. Then again maybe not :wink: 
Hope to see you there, 
Norman


----------



## clianthus

Hi TUCANO

I'm sure LadyJ (Jacquie) and RichardandMary the show marshals will make you very welcome if you visit them at the show, as will all the other attendees.

The rally marshals at Pickering last year were an99uk and scottie they don't usually frighten folks off :lol: :lol: You must have looked shifty:lol: :lol:

Please don't let it put you off our rallies we are a very friendly bunch honest!!


----------



## geraldandannie

TUCANO said:


> I will be at the show nosing around on one of the days, any objections to me making myself known to you lot.


We'll be there, Norman, and we'd love to see you.

Will you be looking at PVCs then? :wink: Go on, you know you want to 

Gerald


----------



## an99uk

*Newark*

Please confirm Scottie and me for the Newark show, all booked and paid for.

To TUCANO, I am so sorry that you felt we were too scary to come and say hello to at Pickering,(although we are very protective of our flock )we are not in the least bit scary.
If you join us next time I promise not to bite or wear my scary face, :lol:
Just come on over and say hi you will be made very welcome.....

Angie


----------



## moblee

8O If Angie's got a parachute with her *Run* the other way :!: :lol:


----------



## an99uk

*Newark*

Never thought of the parachute

If the wind is anything like last year I could tie all the vans to the parachute and fly us all to somewhere warmer.

Just need to find a strong enough rope.........


----------



## marionandrob

Could you please confirm us for the rally - just booked our ticket.

Tucano - we were at pickering as well, sorry you found us all so intimidating.
Mind you with all the Scottish flags flying it looked a bit like the battle of Culloden on our bit of the rally field.
We should be easy to spot as wind permitting we will be flying a Gibraltar flag ( red castle with a key on white flag) as well as our St Georges flag so come over and say hi. 

If it is as much fun as Lincoln and Pickering last year it should be a good weekend.


----------



## clianthus

Hi marionandrob and an99uk

You are both confirmed. Hope you enjoy the show, unfortuneately I'm not going this year but it was really good last year.


----------



## Tucano

See you all there then, I will try not to look too shifty, maybe a pink tutu and green tights will do the trick.
Yes Gerald I will be looking at PVC's, it appears to be a new type of virus I am suffering from, pvcitis, and a permanent cure should happen when I buy one, unless it is on a Fiat chassis :roll: 
Norman


----------



## 92859

*Newark*

Greetings,

I was waiting to see how my health was before I booked but have decided to book today to take advantage of the £5 discount, hoping that I should be OK by the end of March.

Both Chris and I look forward to seeing you all up there to try and get our cup back!!

The fair is supposed to be bigger and better than last year and it also a bit later on in March so weather could be better, should a great event!!


----------



## LadyJ

Glad to see you have booked HT Peter  

Now come on the rest of you un confirmed on the rally list get booking soon else you will not get your £5 discount and we want a few more coming to win the cup back!!!



Jacquie


----------



## UncleNorm

Good morning, despite the wind and rain!! :roll: 

Just spoken to Event Developments about Newark and was asked if I wanted to be with the MHF crowd!! 8O 

I replied, "Nah, they're NOT a crowd!" :lol: :wink: 

Please show AuntieSandra and me as confirmed. Confirmed what, you might ask!? Answers on a postcard... :lol:


----------



## clianthus

Hi UncleNorm

You're all confirmed now and I've sent the postcard:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hippypair

Hi,
I have added our name to the list and phoned and booked for the Spring Fair, so would you confirm us please.

Looking forward to meeting up with all again.

Terry.


----------



## LadyJ

Well done Terry look forward to seeing you both there you are now all confirmed  


Any more booked recently of the unconfirmed lot???




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

You now have only 16 days left to book with Event Development to get your £5 discount and as there are 24 of you showing unconfirmed on the rally list I would get booking folks.

Please let either myself or Clianthus know when you have booked if you cannot confirm yourselves and we will do it for you.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

I just had an e.mail from Gina at Event Developments and she recons we only have 17 booked so far :roll: 

That somehow doesn't tie up with our list 8O so who's telling porkies then who has not booked but are confirmed :roll: 

Gina would also like the rest of you on our list to get booking else you will be having to pay £35 instead of £30.

So come on guys and gals jump to it please


Jacquie


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Jacquie! Commiserations! I sense your frustration. 

According to our MHF list, there are 23 confirmed, so there's a discrepancy of 6. But who are those 6 that say they have booked with Event Developments, a claim denied by ED?

Perhaps the letter of confirmation from ED, which I have in front of me, should carry a simple reference number, to make cross-referencing easier.

I'm sure it will be all right on the night!


----------



## LadyJ

Well 2 of them are the rally marshal's :lol: but that still leaves 4? :roll: 

I am sure it will all come right in the end just wish you lot unconfirmed would get booking please please please.



Jacquie


----------



## 1300man

*newark show*

hi just booked newark fair,so add me to your list. never done this before ,so if you see an idiot in a rapido ,just smile and wave. :lol:


----------



## moblee

so if you see an idiot in a rapido ,just smile and wave :!: 

We will :wink: :lol: :lol: 

We,re very friendly you'll be alright


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: newark show*



1300man said:


> hi just booked newark fair,so add me to your list. never done this before ,so if you see an idiot in a rapido ,just smile and wave. :lol:


Don't you worry - there's several of us owners of French motorhomes going, so you'll be in good company :wink:

You'll have a great time - the only problem is that you keep seeing something other people have bought, and you realise you simply can't live without it :?

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: newark show*



1300man said:


> hi just booked newark fair,so add me to your list. never done this before ,so if you see an idiot in a rapido ,just smile and wave. :lol:


Well done 1300man look forward to meeting you there

Moblee Phil have you booked yet!!! you wont' be waving to anyone if you don't get a move on booking :lol: :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## moblee

Moblee Phil have you booked yet!!! you wont' be waving to anyone if you don't get a move on booking 

8O LadyJ Jacquie It's definitely on my TO DO list :!:


----------



## LadyJ

Why is it men have to wait till the last minuet to do anything 8O :roll: :lol: 


Have any more of you now booked? am I talking to myself again on here? :roll: somebody please say they have booked



Jacquie


----------



## UncleNorm

LadyJ said:


> Why is it men have to wait till the last minute to do anything 8O :roll: :lol:


Typical woman! :roll: :lol:

If we wait until the last minute, we get b*ll*cked! :roll: 
If we finish too soon, we get b*ll*cked! :roll:

We men just can't win! :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

LadyJ said:


> Why is it men have to wait till the last minuet to do anything


If we finish our jobs too early, you women will only find us something else to do :roll:

Gerald


----------



## moblee

YEAH :!: :!: We can't multi task :!: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

moblee said:


> We can't multi task :!: :lol:


It's easy to multi task when you get someone else to do the work. That's why women can multi task - because we're actually doing the work, whilst they're finding other things for us to do.

You can tell Annie's not on the forum at the moment, can't you? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## moblee

:lol: :lol: 
It's easy to multi task when you get someone else to do the work. That's why women can multi task - because we're actually doing the work, whilst they're finding other things for us to do. :idea: Err *you* said it Gerald :!:


----------



## LadyJ

Oh I see we have got a full house now 50 units, are any more of you likely to want to join us shall I ask for more space? and can those of you on the list unconfirmed please get a move on booking if you want your discount.

If anybody on the list has changed their mind about going could you please let me know, ta.



Jacquie


----------



## lucy2

LadyJ said:


> Oh I see we have got a full house now 50 units, are any more of you likely to want to join us shall I ask for more space? and can those of you on the list unconfirmed please get a move on booking if you want your discount.
> 
> If anybody on the list has changed their mind about going could you please let me know, ta.
> 
> Jacquie


 although this rally is listed as being full , there are still 27 unconfirmed entries, so fellow motorhomers dont be put off from going even if you dont camp with MHF i am sure you will be welcomed by all members.


----------



## camoyboy

*Booked*

Hi Jacquie,
booked this morning, that's another one you don't have to worry about. Can I have a little green tick now please?
See you all there,
Colin


----------



## clianthus

Hi Colin

You are green ands confirmed now :lol: :lol: 

Anyone else booked yet, I do love confirming people, perhaps I should have been a vicar!! No comments on that one please :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Well we are half way there with bookings I think the ones still unconfirmed are:-

anita302
Leok
moblee
larrywatters
Leapy
AndrewandShirley
Leaky
LAZZA
davenlyn
smurfinguk
artc
mandyandandy
Rapido-Truth
Fatalhud
jjs
Bella
motorhomer2
independantlady
backaxle
wakk44
GEMMY


Please let us know when you have booked or if you have booked and are still showing unconfirmed :roll: :lol: You have till 31st January to book and get your £5 discount.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

We now have room for another 10 as Event Developments say we can have more space  and we might be in the running for the cup again  well that's if every body gets booking



Jacquie


----------



## JollyJack

Ok Jacquie - we'll confirm booking as soon as the sun's over the yard arm in the morning ..


----------



## badger

Will be booking mine over the phone tomorow jackie


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you JollyJack and Badger as soon as you have booked let me know and I will take you off my naughty list :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi JollyJack and badger

You are both very good boys :lol: :lol: 

Let us know when you have booked so that we can confirm you.


----------



## JollyJack

Thanks & hi Jacquie and Jenny,

At first light it will be done 

Bob


----------



## JollyJack

Hi Jacquie and Jenny, 

Paid for us & sweeny.

Can you confirm for sweeny please.
I've managed to confirm for ourselves.

Thanks.

Bob.


----------



## LadyJ

Well done Bob, sweeny all confirmed  and I will take you off me naughty list now :lol: 


Anymore booked yet?



Jacquie


----------



## JollyJack

Thank you Jacquie


----------



## badger

Hi Jaquie and Jenny

All booked and got me discount.....................can I have a sweetie now then??


----------



## LadyJ

badger said:


> Hi Jaquie and Jenny
> 
> All booked and got me discount.....................can I have a sweetie now then??


You sure can badger me ol mate :lilangel:

Jacquie


----------



## badger

By the way...Silverfox is also confirming today although you already have him as confirmed.


----------



## LadyJ

Yes badger as I added him on to the list he is automatically added as confirmed but I knew if you booked he would :lol: so not a probelm :lol: 

Now that just leaves the other 21 to book!!!



Jacquie


----------



## badger

> but I knew if you booked he would


What are you inferring.......I'll hit you with me 'andbag..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

:lol: :lol: Badger


Now have anymore booked please we still have 22 on the list unconfirmed :roll: 



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

I've only just seen this post must have been asleep!!

Sorry badger I haven't got any sweeties left but if you are really good I'll get you a drink next time we meet :lol: :lol: 

How many years is it since I saw you :lol: :lol:


----------



## mandyandandy

Paid and got discount yesterday, could you tick me off please, err not literally, cos I'm a good girl really  

Mandy


----------



## LadyJ

Well done Mandy all ticked of now :lol:


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Now that just leaves 19 unconfirmed they being:-

Anita302
Leok
moblee
larrywatters
Leapy
AndrewandShirley
Leaky
LAZZA
davenlyn
smurfinguk
artc
Fatalhud
jjs
Bella
motorhomer2
independantlady
backaxel
wakk44
GEMMY
Toddles


Jacquie


----------



## UncleNorm

mandyandandy said:


> I'm a good girl really
> 
> Mandy


"But when I'm BAD, I'm better!" :roll:

Sorry, Mandy, I couldn't resist! :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Behave, Norman :!: :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## mandyandandy

He's such a Tart isn't he Gerald? :lol: 

Mandy


----------



## LeoK

*Spring Fair - Newark*

Leo and Penny booked and confirmed.

Looking forward to seeing you all again - in the cold water.

Or will this year be different - Please.


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Spring Fair - Newark*



LeoK said:


> Leo and Penny booked and confirmed.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you all again - in the cold water.
> 
> Or will this year be different - Please.


Thanks Leo I do hope it will be sunny this year we have had frost and wet & gales so its got to be sun this year :lol: we can but hope.

Now that leaves 19 still to book please a.s.a.p to get your £5 discount you only have 8 days left!!!

Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie

mandyandandy said:


> He's such a Tart isn't he Gerald? :lol:


Brazen he is Mandy, brazen :roll:

I'll bet Auntie Sandra wasn't looking when he typed that.

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ

This is the last week for booking folks to get it for £30 instead of £35 so could the following folks please get booking this week and let us know when you have so that you can be confirmed :lol: If you are on the list and are Not going also please let us know so we can delete you. Thanks

Anita302
moblee
larrywatters
Leapy
AndrewandShirley
Leaky
smurfinguk
artc
Fatalhud
jjs
Bella
motorhomer2
independantlady
GEMMY
colliezack



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you AlanandJean for letting me know you have booked, you are all confirmed now and I have taken you off my naughty list :lol: 



Anymore booked yet???????????????????????



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi Folks

Last few days for booking if you want the MHF discount:



> £5 discount if booked before 31st January 2009 but you have to ASK for the discount if you don't ask for it you don't get it


Although we have 55 listed attendees 20 of you still haven't confirmed you have booked.

If this is just an oversight, let us know and we will confirm you.

If not and you still haven't booked, get booking :!:


----------



## LadyJ

wakk44 Steve tells me he is booking tomorrow.

Now what about the rest of you lot unconfirmed? come on get your selves booked in, i'm beginning to lose me voice yelling at you all 8O :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## wakk44

Hi Jacquie,

All confirmed,you can take me off the naughty list.

Looking forward to the show,visiting the trade stands and getting stocked up for the new season.

Must not set foot in any m/homes though,We once went to a caravan dealers to buy an aquaroll and came back with a Swift Challenger


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks Steve you have been deleted from me naughty list :lol: 


Anymore booked????????????????????


There are still 19 on the list unconfirmed 8O 




Jacquie


----------



## LAZZA

*Newark show*

Hi Jacquie, we can confirm that we are coming to Newark show.Paid for it today.Cheers Larry n Sue. (Lazza)


----------



## clianthus

Hi LAZZA

Thanks for letting us know, you are now confirmed on the list.

So that's 1 down and only 19 more to go :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

17 now to book Jen :roll: :lol: 



Anybody fancy a jaunt to Mablethorpe after Newark? I have just booked 4 nights at the Haven site Gloden Sands for the grand total of £16.20 including electric  didn't mention the terrorists though as they are an extra 8O 


Jacquie


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Jacquie!



> _*Anybody fancy a jaunt to Mablethorpe after Newark?*_


Are you sure Mablethorpe will be open??!!! :wink: :wink: :lol: :roll:

Auntie Sandra, our then 4 year old son, Mark, and I visited once, Christmas time, 1974. We thought we'd find somewhere for lunch. Wow! The whole town was SHUT! I kid you not! :roll:

Dates please?


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Norm

Yes they will be open we went last year straight from Newark and that was earlier than this year must admit it peed it down all week.

We have booked Monday 30th March to Friday 3rd April that's 4 nights leave on the Friday as the price shoots up then for Easter but for £16.20 for 4 nights with electric its not a bad deal. Grass pitches though and put your van is under 21ft else you have to ring them. Not a problem as we got onto pitch ok.

Golden Sands

Totally all of topic folks sorry back to yelling for folks to book for Newark
:lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Anymore of the unconfirmed booked :?: please


Last day for the discount tomorrow. If you book after tomorrow you will have to pay £35.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you Toddles and davenlyn for letting me know you have now booked.


Now that just leaves the following 

anita302
moblee
larrywatters
artc
jjs
Bella
motorhomer2
independantlady
colliezack



Jacquie


----------



## smurfinguk

oops sorry only had a quick peek at site over the last few weeks so only realised that we were being a bit slow off mark. Will ring organisers am and will confirm soon as.
smurfinguk


----------



## Fatalhud

Sorry Lady J 
Could you please delete my reservation from list as I am unable to Attend owing to work commitments
I have tried to delete myself but cannot see how too
Alan H


----------



## LadyJ

Fatalhud said:


> Sorry Lady J
> Could you please delete my reservation from list as I am unable to Attend owing to work commitments
> I have tried to delete myself but cannot see how too
> Alan H


Ok Alan I will delete you from the list thanks for letting us know

Jacquie


----------



## smurfinguk

Hi Lady J
just booked with show organiser. Can you confirm us on your list? Looking forward to it  
smurfinguk


----------



## LadyJ

smurfinguk said:


> Hi Lady J
> just booked with show organiser. Can you confirm us on your list? Looking forward to it
> smurfinguk


Thanks Teresa I will confirm you on the list now look forward to seeing you there

Jacquie


----------



## GEMMY

Hi Lady J,
Just booked,so I hereby confirm my attendance. :lol: 

Looking forward to our first rally with MHF.

tony


----------



## LadyJ

GEMMY said:


> Hi Lady J,
> Just booked,so I hereby confirm my attendance. :lol:
> 
> Looking forward to our first rally with MHF.
> 
> tony


Hi Tony all confirmed and ive taken you of me naughty list now :lol: look forward to meeting you there.

Jacquie


----------



## bluereiver

Hi 

We too have just booked and clicked on the email link to confirm.

Also looking forward to our first rally with MHF. and our first rally in our motorhome.

Sam


----------



## 101578

Hi can we confirm our booking?

Sorry we left it sooo late, thanks. :wink:


----------



## LadyJ

Hi bluereiver and welcome to MHF Rallies look forward to meeting you at Newark



Hi Leakey all confirmed now and ive taken you of me naughty list :lol: 


Cor we have had a bit of a rush today with bookings haven't we!!! :lol: 

Now that just leaves unconfirmed

Anita302
moblee
larrywatters
artc
Bella
independantlady



Jacquie


----------



## colliezack

Jacquie,
I'm in the rush too. Have rung & paid (with MF discount) organisers this afternoon.
Please take me orf your naughty list.
Look forward to good weather & company.
M&S.


----------



## LadyJ

colliezack said:


> Jacquie,
> I'm in the rush too. Have rung & paid (with MF discount) organisers this afternoon.
> Please take me orf your naughty list.
> Look forward to good weather & company.
> M&S.


Your off me naughty list Malcom & Sue :lol: and all confirmed now 

Anymore rushed to pay today?

Jacquie


----------



## jjs

*spring fair*

Hi LadyJ, Sorry for delay,Now Booked. Thanks jjs (John)


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: spring fair*



jjs said:


> Hi LadyJ, Sorry for delay,Now Booked. Thanks jjs (John)


Thanks John your off me naughty list now :lol: see you at Newark

Now that only leaves 6 of you lot unconfirmed!!!!

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

The price is now £35 if you are booking for Newark

We do still have unconfirmed on the rally list, could they please let us know if they will be attending or not. Thanks

moblee
artc
independantlady (will let us know soon)

You can still book for the show up until about 2 weeks before the show I believe.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Any more coming to Newark or are you all waiting to see what the weather is going to do!!! :lol: we have had hard frost, rain and gales for this show in the past so its got to be sun this time :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

There is still time for a few more of you to book for Newark we have 50 confirmed now but we do have room for 60. According to Event Developments we have 48 booked :roll: so who's confirmed and hasn't booked then!!!!

We still have 3 unconfirmed as well!!!



Jacquie


----------



## kkclassic

*Opps it was me*

Hi

It wasn't me really it was a big boy who ran in and did it and then ran out again.

I have just had a call from the event people and I was down on the Fun peoples list and this list. I don't remember doing the other list only this one.

Hope it isn't a senior moment.

Apologies for any trouble caused. We are now down to stay with all you lovely people.

Kevin (I think its me))


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Opps it was me*



kkclassic said:


> Hi
> 
> It wasn't me really it was a big boy who ran in and did it and then ran out again.
> 
> I have just had a call from the event people and I was down on the Fun peoples list and this list. I don't remember doing the other list only this one.
> 
> Hope it isn't a senior moment.
> 
> Apologies for any trouble caused. We are now down to stay with all you lovely people.
> 
> Kevin (I think its me))


Oh I do hope its you Kevin just make sure when you arrive you ask for FACTS camping area we don't want one of our sheep straying :wink: :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

There is still time to book for Newark folks although you will be charged £35 now and we do have room for 60



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Could all of you attending this rally please download the MHF Badge and place in your window with your user name and christian names on it please.

MHF Badge

or if you can't do it that way then copy and paste this:-

Thanks
Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi everyone

LadyJ is away at the Westpoint Show, Exeter at the moment and has asked me to keep my eye on this show for her 8O 8O 

There still seems to be two unconfirmed on the attendees list:

artc
independentlady

Can you please let us know when you have booked with Event Developments. Thanks.


----------



## Harp07

*Newark Show*

Hi LadyJ, 
We have know booked our ticket for the Newark show so look forward to seeing you all there.

Jim & Maria.


----------



## pfil32

*Newark Show 28th & 29th March*

This months Practical motorhome mentions this show. Not sure whether to go or not. Weekend cost of a pitch for the weekend is £35 including entertainment which seems pretty good. Anyone ever been.

Phil


----------



## pfil32

Just seen the previous posts on this show. Sounds like I'll be lucky to get in on it. So I guess this answers my question. 

Phil


----------



## lucy2

This will be the 3rd time I have been, I think it is one of the best shows of the years, bus into Newark great place, Brilliant evening music, even better with MHF, go on get it booked quickly & join the team.


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Phil! 6 places left with MotorhomeFacts:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=176


----------



## clianthus

Hi pfil32

As lucy2 says this is a really good show, we went last year but unfortuneately can't make it this year.

LadyJ (Jacquie) is the MHF marshal there along with Richard & Mary, I'm sure they will make you very welcome. If you had booked before 31/1/09 you would have got a discount for camping with MHF as well!

It's still good value though so put your name provisionally on the Motorhomefacts rally list:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=176

Then call Event Developments on 01775 723723 (during office hours) to book with a credit card (all major cards accepted), don't forget to tell them you want to camp with us! When you have booked let us know and we'll confirm you as an attendee.

See it's really easy and you will enjoy it I'm sure.


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Newark Show*



Harp07 said:


> Hi LadyJ,
> We have know booked our ticket for the Newark show so look forward to seeing you all there.
> 
> Jim & Maria.


Thanks Jim & Maria look forward to seeing you there.

I see we have a few more joining us as well at Newark. Could the unconfirmed please let us know when they have booked.

artc
independantlady
DGS2009

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All I have just received this from Event Developments thought you might like to see who is attending this show in advance. Our own North East Rally Co-Ordinator Snelly has a stand there so if you need anything contact him before hand.



Trade stands already confirmed for The UK Motorhome & Caravan Spring are listed below. Further great names are being added daily, and a more comprehensive list will be featured within the Show Guide at the event.

For anybody still wishing to book trade stands (or weekend camping), we now have limited space available - call as soon as possible on 01775 723723.

A Round Confectionery
A S Bikes
Abbey Clothing Ltd
All Solar
Arnchem Ltd
Aten lightin
Batribike (Fallowgate) Ltd
Bay Motorhomes / A&J N/East Ltd
Bioflow / Ecoflow
Boosters UK Ltd
Borders Leisure
Brownhills Motorhomes
BTC Euro Ltd
Camper UK
Camping International Ltd
Campton Insurance Brokers
Caravan Channel
Chemrite Ltd / Carapak
Cottage Industries Craft Fair
Country Seats UK
Crakatak
Crusty Pie Company
D & F Promotions
D & T Ltd
D T Promotions
Detroit Solar
DNS Leather Shop
Do Binoculars
Dogs Trust
Eddie & Sandie Mander Ltd
Edgehill Motorhomes
Feet First
Fifth Wheel Co
Food Station Ltd
Fourway Leisre Group
Franks Caravans
Freedom Is Ltd
G N Trading
Gaslow
Geoff Turton Accessories
GPS Toys
Griffin American Motorhomes Ltd
GripTrack
Guardian Valves Ltd
Health Connection
Hill View Awnings
Homestead Caravans & Outdoor Leisure
Ivyholme Lanscapes
J B Camping & Caravanning
J M Goods
J R Tools
Kingsmill Leisure Vehicles
Leisuretech Services
Lifes A Breeze
Lillypad Leisure
Master Framer
Meadowlands
Memory Foam Pillows & Toppers
More Than Mobility
Motorama
Motorhomes Ltd
MSA GB Lltd
National Trust
Northern Leisure
Oak Tree Motorhomes
Oakwell Motorhomes
Outdoor World (North West) Ltd
Ozzie Leatherworks
Pans & Co
Patrington Haven Leisure Park
Powered Bicycles
Powr Products
Raskelf Memory Foam
Rhyno UK Ltd
RSPB
S & R Picker
S T T Group
Savaspace
Seal a Wheel
Seventy Seven Motors
Sew n So's
Sika Leisure
Smart Outdoors
Snellyvision
Star Spangled Spanner
Sticky Vicky Vinyls
Sun Leisure Ltd
Sweetie Paradise
Taylor Made Screen Covers
That Leisure Company
Timberland Motorhomes 
Time & Weather Instruments
Torksey Caravans Ltd
V L S RV Spares
Vamoose Camper Conversions
Waggy Tails Store
West Midlands Caravans Ltd
Wildax Motorhomes
Windbreak Leisure
Workwear UK Limited
World of Motorhomes Ltd
Wow Tuning Ltd
XAM Trading


----------



## pfil32

Phoned today and managed to get a space. I didn't realise there was still spaces with the MHF. Sounds like it should be a good weekend. Thanks for everyone's replies

Phil


----------



## clianthus

Hi Phil

Glad you managed to book to camp with MHFacts.

Can you please add your name to the list here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=176

You will then receive an e-mail to tell you to confirm you have booked with the organisers. Follow the instructions and confirm yourself.

If you have a problem with this, please post on this thread and we'll confirm you.


----------



## clianthus

Hi Everyone

Not long until this show now, I wonder what the weather will do to us this year?

Still a few on the list who haven't confirmed that they have booked with Event Developments yet?

artc
independentlady
DGS2009

Please post on this thread when you have booked. Thanks.


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you DGS2009 for letting me know you have now booked you are all confirmed now  

That just leaves unconfirmed

artc
independantlady
JimM

As Jen says please let us know when you have booked.

Jacquie


----------



## Jezport

I have now booked. 
If anyone wants their motorhome valeted at this show then please send me a PM


----------



## tubbytuba

A new West Yorks. company will have a couple of vans there.
Check out "Shire Conversions".
They are doing conversions of 3 year old vans, aiming at those with a lower budget than new vans require. I will be interested to hear any feedback, as one of the guys is a good mate, and has been building vans for many years at IH and more recently Vantage.

I wish them well in their enterprise.

Steve.


----------



## LadyJ

I see we have another joining us at Newark welcome tell Terry & Michelle have you booked yet?


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

58 on the list now so only 2 places left folks if you want to join us at Newark be quick booking

If all the unconfirmed on the list could let me know if they are booking or not it would help in case we have a mad rush this week. Thanks

artc
independantlady
nesca
misty




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

The booking close date is Tuesday 10/03/09 WHICH IS TOMORROW folks you may just get in if you phone tomorrow


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Last day for booking has been extended to 23rd March but it would be appreciated if you could book a.s.a.p by Event Developments.


I see we have another joining us at Newark nesca welcome Norman.

Only 1 pitch left now unless any of the unconfrimed are not coming could they please let us know in case somebody else would like to join us there. Thanks.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

As this rally is now showing full could all the unconfirmed please let us know if they are booking or not a.s.a.p Thank you.

independantlady
nesca
artc

I have opened up the numbers to 63 incase anymore want to join us there as the 3 unconfirmed are holding 3 spaces.

I see we have another joining us welcome misty have you now booked with Event Developments if so could you please let me have your surname so I can tie you up with Events list. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## kkclassic

*Tickets*

Wooopppeeeee

Post arrived just now and in a plain brown envelope were tickets to the show. See you all there


----------



## locovan

I have recieved my tickets for Newbury just to let everyone know they are on their way.
Mavis

whoops kkclassic great minds think alike :lol:


----------



## clianthus

Hi locovan

You don't seem to be on the list for Newark Show, which is the show that this thread is about??

I presume you mean you have received your tickets for the Newbury Show?

There is a new thread about this show here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-61936.html


----------



## LadyJ

Would the 3 unconfirmed on the rally list

artc
indepandantlady
nesca

Please let us know if they are coming or not. Thanks



Jacquie


----------



## vicdicdoc

Our tickets arrived this morning - apologies [in advance] if your parked next to me . . . I snore
:sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## LadyJ

Would the 3 unconfirmed on the rally list

artc
indepandantlady
nesca

Please let us know if they are coming or not. Thanks

Also "misty" is showing confirmed but Event Developments have not had a booking from you so they tell me!!!

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

I see we have another joining us at Newark Patrick_Phillips have you booked with Event Developments Patrick??


Also would misty be kind enough to answer my e.mail and nesca if at all possible. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## marionandrob

vicdicdoc said:


> Our tickets arrived this morning - apologies [in advance] if your parked next to me . . . I snore
> :sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping:


I'll make sure I bring me earplugs then


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Due to this being a very popular event I am afraid pre booking has now been closed by Event Developments. If you haven't already booked then you will not be allowed to camp.

They are still taking Day Ticket Bookings though, so you can do a day trip.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Have you all downloaded the MHF Badge to place in your windows so we know whos who click on the link below for it

MHF Badge

or copy and paste this, add your user name and christian names to it and place it where it can be seen in your van.

Jacquie


----------



## BJandPete

*Newark Showground genny*

Is using a genny at Newark Showground from say 6 till 9 to top up ok. Or would people still find that unacceptable. Charge batteries only.

Mod Note: Post moved to main Newark Show thread.


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Newark Showground genny*



BJandPete said:


> Is using a genny at Newark Showground from say 6 till 9 to top up ok. Or would people still find that unacceptable. Charge batteries only


I think you can use a genny between 9am and 9pm at Newark

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

I have removed

artc
independentlady
Patrick_Phillips

from our rally list as they have not booked according to Event Developments

nesca has also been removed as he has booked into the General Camping area.

Our mobile numbers are 0753 863 6122 or 0786 767 8605 if you need to contact us at Newark. If you are not going to make it please let us know as this saves us hanging around waiting for folks.

There shouldn't be any problem with finding us as Event usually lead you down to us, as far as I am aware we have the same pitch as in previous years. Come in the red gate go past the buildings on your left then turn right we at the far end, the banner will be out and the big flag flying.

Jacquie


----------



## AlanandJean

*Spring Fair*

Is rain going to be a problem as I understand that we are not on hard standing, having never been to this rally before I just wondered how hard the ground is?

Alan and Jean


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Spring Fair*



AlanandJean said:


> Is rain going to be a problem as I understand that we are not on hard standing, having never been to this rally before I just wondered how hard the ground is?
> 
> Alan and Jean


Hi Alan & Jean

Well last year we had quite a bit of rain :roll:  in fact I had a lake outside me door 8O , but everybody got on and off ok, a few little slips but that was about all  Do not worry they have contingency plans nobody is left stranded 

If you have bread crates or some wood to put under your wheels then bring them, it all helps to stop you sinking. Our pitch is about the best bit at the showground fairly solid for grass.

Jacquie


----------



## AlanandJean

Thank you Lady J for the information.

Regards

Alan and Jean


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Well RichardandMary and ourselves are now at Newark we are in our usual spot and the ground is quite firm at the moment although we have just had a shower :roll: its cold and windy as well so bring your winter wollies.


If anybody is not going to make it please let me know 0753 863 6122 or 0786 767 85605

See you all tomorrow have a safe journey here


Jacquie


----------



## lucy2

Please reserve me a spot where nobody can here my genny ( will turn it off at the required time) promise


----------



## JimM

Hi Jac
Save me the spot next to your 

You always manage to end up next to a hook-up !!!!!!! 8O 

See you tomorrow
Jim


----------



## Jezport

lucy2 said:


> Please reserve me a spot where nobody can here my genny ( will turn it off at the required time) promise


Morley folk :wink: hope your genny is louder than mine, so people wont hassle me :roll:


----------



## lucy2

Jezport said:


> lucy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please reserve me a spot where nobody can here my genny ( will turn it off at the required time) promise
> 
> 
> 
> Morley folk :wink: hope your genny is louder than mine, so people wont hassle me :roll:[/quote My Honda EU10i will be super quiet as It won't be running now I know you are attending as I have a super long extension lead to plug into yours      Morley folk arn't tight just carefull!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jezport

lucy2 said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please reserve me a spot where nobody can here my genny ( will turn it off at the required time) promise
> 
> 
> 
> Morley folk :wink: hope your genny is louder than mine, so people wont hassle me :roll:[/quote My Honda EU10i will be super quiet as It won't be running now I know you are attending as I have a super long extension lead to plug into yours      Morley folk arn't tight just carefull!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My genny is a noisier one than yours so thats knackered my plan.
Click to expand...


----------



## LadyJ

Don't know how we managed it but Lucy2 and Jezport landed up together :roll: :lol: 

Both some distance from me I might add :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie

... and hence some distance from us :wink:

Morning from a showery Newark. Not officially open until today, but it looks like it might be a good show (our first at Newark).

Tess likes all the nice grassy areas to walk, and saying hello (in her usual exuberant style) to all the other dogs :roll:

Gerald


----------



## Tucano

Gerald,
Showery !!! Bl###y freezing as I wandered around in that hailstorm, actually was sitting in the Autosleeper Sandhurst at the time, which by way of an introduction ~
What opinion do the great and good, and the notsos of this forum, have of the Autosleeper brand please.
I was utterly dissapointed with the Autotrail quality and the Fiat underpinnings on our Apache 634u. This to date has been our/my only foray into the motorhome world and I now have strange withdrawal symptoms having sold that van. Heart set on a Panel van conversion but there just isn't enough room in any of them for my liking so, ditching PVCs and Sevel underpinnings I have taken a strong fancy to the Autosleeper Sandhurst.
I would appreciate any comments, good, bad, the usual sarcasm etc etc.
I mooched around the MHF coralle for a little while but couldn't summon up the strength to introduce myself, again, 60+ and still shy ~~~~~
Regards,
Norman


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tucano said:


> Heart set on a Panel van conversion but there just isn't enough room in any of them for my liking so,
> I would appreciate any comments, good, bad, the usual sarcasm etc etc.
> Regards,
> Norman


Hi Norman,

Before you dismiss, PVC's just check these out, (if you haven't already) I've always said you could build a good PVC if they really wanted to, but I had yet to see a good one, until I read the article in one of the mags (forget which one) check this site out I have no relationship with them in any way, but when we next buy, it'll be the first stop to look at their wares.

http://www.vantagemotorhomes.co.uk/neo-vehicle-layout.php

Kev.


----------



## Tucano

Kev,
Thanks for that, checked them out already as they came first with their Vantage Max RL in a test against IH, Autocruise and Auto-sleeper in the Nov 2008 issue of Which Motorcaravan.
Regards,
Norman


----------



## Sundial

*NEWARK THANKS*

 Thanks again to Jacquie and John for their excellent stewarding in the freezing weather - we passed by early this morning to say goodbye but you were still all tucked up in bed. Thanks too Richard and Mary - I was watching you with crutches Richard and Mary in the wind trying to stay upright when parking up the late comers - hope your foot mends well soon Richard.

Hope our member who was taken ill on Saturday is now feeling much better and we will be able to meet up again soon to catch up on all the full-time news. All the best.

Thanks Shane for coming over and trying to sort us out - we will eventually get everything working in English!! Great fun trying though ............

Sundial 
Jean & Terry


----------



## justlooking

Jezport said:


> lucy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please reserve me a spot where nobody can here my genny ( will turn it off at the required time) promise
> 
> 
> 
> Morley folk :wink: hope your genny is louder than mine, so people wont hassle me :roll:
Click to expand...

its alright we couldnt hear the genny for the parrot !!!!!

still it kept me entertained for an hour figuring out what it was lol

PS Thanks to LadyJ and Richard and Mary for a superb job ,especially friday when the weather wasnt the best !!!


----------



## lucy2

justlooking said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please reserve me a spot where nobody can here my genny ( will turn it off at the required time) promise
> 
> 
> 
> Morley folk :wink: hope your genny is louder than mine, so people wont hassle me :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its alright we couldnt hear the genny for the parrot !!!!!
> 
> still it kept me entertained for an hour figuring out what it was lol
> 
> PS Thanks to LadyJ and Richard and Mary for a superb job ,especially friday when the weather wasnt the best !!!
Click to expand...

 I believe it is a Macaw ( very nice on the BBQ with chips & Gravy & Black Pudding)


----------



## justlooking

lucy2 said:


> justlooking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please reserve me a spot where nobody can here my genny ( will turn it off at the required time) promise
> 
> 
> 
> Morley folk :wink: hope your genny is louder than mine, so people wont hassle me :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its alright we couldnt hear the genny for the parrot !!!!!
> 
> still it kept me entertained for an hour figuring out what it was lol
> 
> PS Thanks to LadyJ and Richard and Mary for a superb job ,especially friday when the weather wasnt the best !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe it is a Macaw ( very nice on the BBQ with chips & Gravy & Black Pudding)
Click to expand...

it nearly became a prop in a monty python sketch !!!!

only joking , it only kept us awake when it squaked


----------



## wakk44

Saw this little runaround for sale at the show :lol:


----------



## lucy2

wakk44 said:


> Saw this little runaround for sale at the show :lol:


 no pictures is it a little red number by any chance


----------



## wakk44

] no pictures is it a little red number by any chance]

You've got it,don't know why you can't see the pics though,it's ok on my screen.


----------



## Jezport

A good show, our parrot was happier today with the nicer weather. When I took her out we got interviewed for the caravan channel, the only thing is they were filming the Motorhome Fun stand at the time. I asked if he would be filming the Facts folk, but he said he was not wanting to publicise commercial sites. I did mention that Fun do charge advertisers so are also commercial but any hoo, me and Tango the parrot should be on the caravan channel around April 8th. :lol:


----------

